# Great site for crocheters



## slye (Feb 1, 2013)

Found this site, lots of free patterns, enjoy!

http://www.annoocrochet.com/2013/04/april-spring-purse-by-annoocrochet.html


----------



## lioness9 (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks! I'm more of a knitter but I was just searching for a crochet pattern. I'll check this site. I find it so overwhelming searching for things on-line...


----------



## RuthieB (Jul 1, 2011)

Do you know where they got the handles for the purse? Neat looking!


----------



## PAJulian (Aug 27, 2012)

RuthieB said:


> Do you know where they got the handles for the purse? Neat looking!


I bet you could get them from a second hand shop from an old bag.


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this great site!


----------



## vayankee (May 5, 2011)

Thanks for this link, slye - the slippers were what really caught my eye - my favorite store-bought slip-ons have seen better days and I can't find any more just like them - this is perfect.... I had to add the "granny" squares to my growing list too ......


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

Great! I love the dress
Thx


----------



## celticmiss (Dec 6, 2011)

vayankee said:


> Thanks for this link, slye - the slippers were what really caught my eye - my favorite store-bought slip-ons have seen better days and I can't find any more just like them - this is perfect.... I had to add the "granny" squares to my growing list too ......


Try the right hand side of the page quoted. Mothers Day Spa Slippers (or something like that) Free pattern


----------



## vayankee (May 5, 2011)

celticmiss said:


> Try the right hand side of the page quoted. Mothers Day Spa Slippers (or something like that) Free pattern


Yep - those are the ones I meant.....


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

Ohhh thanks for the link !!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## MinnieMouse (Mar 29, 2013)

Thanks for sharing this link. I do more crochet than knitting.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Nice patterns. Thx.


----------



## AmandaWong (Mar 17, 2013)

the crocheting bag is really good, i love it, thanks for sharing us this good site.


----------



## pemkelly (Sep 9, 2012)

This is a fantastic blog. Thank you for linking this.


----------



## PAJulian (Aug 27, 2012)

Love the site. Thank you for sharing. I am not a crocheted but from this blog I have taught myself how to do the flowers. I am really pleased. I love the little girls dress.


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## bigalbigal3 (Mar 15, 2011)

thanks---great site


----------

